# How to move chickens to coop?



## Hen'Vengers (Apr 12, 2020)

We are getting ready to move the chicks feom their brooder to outside, but my husband and I keep reading conflicting information on the "how to". 

Some resources say to start in the run. Start by 1 hour the first day, 2 hours the next day and so on and then open the coop and they will wonder inside. 

Other resources say to start in the coop and keep them in there for 2 weeks, then open to the run. While another says to put them in the coop and the next day open the run.

I'm also going to be integrating 2 separate flocks at the same time as moving them to the coop. So I have that variable.

I want to create as little stress as possible.

So, my questions are...
1. Which do we introduce first A. the coop or B. The run and
2. Which ever we introduce A or B is it cold turkey "here's your new home" or is there an acclimatization period and 

Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are the chicks just now coming out of a brooder? Don't need any more warmth for either group? 

I would just put them all in the coop and watch to see how the interaction goes. There is liable to be some hierarchy challenges or they'll stay in their own groups for now. 

I don't understand that only for a few hours thing, that doesn't make much sense to me if they don't need the added warmth. Moving them back and forth only creates confusion. 

If they have enough light in the coop just leave the door closed for a day or two then open it to the outdoors. Let them decide when they want to come out. You might have to do some chicken wrangling the first few nights to get everyone in but once they learn the routine they'll put themselves up.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Robin is exactly right. Put them all in the coop cold turkey, don't even let them out into the run for at least a week. This is to teach them that this is home. Being that they are coming from an enclosed brooder into an enclosed coop with no outside access, they won't know that they are missing out on anything so it won't be an issue to keep them inside, One question though, do they have access to natural light inside the coop? Windows, a door with a window in it or something? It would help a lot with them learning to go to bed at dusk if you do.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I agree with Robin and Sylie. Since the coop is new to both groups, neither has had time to establish their "territory". While there will probably be a few minor spats re-establishing the pecking order, neither group will be seen as interlopers. I would also keep them inside the coop for several days so that they can recognize it as home. If you turn them out into the run right away, you may have a few that decide that they'd rather stay outside at night.


----------



## Jesse Hammond (May 11, 2020)

I agree with all three posts. Make sure that your coop has light. The only other thing I would add is to make sure that your run is chick escape-proof. If not they will not make it long with predation. Even the neighbor's cat will make a great meal out of a chick. (learned this the hard way)


----------

